# Can someone explain Allomatrix please?



## Anna Weaver (Feb 17, 2009)

I am in need of some help please? I do not understand what he's talking about in this OP report. It's concerning allomatrix calcellous bone and graft putty. I have the procedure of 27245, but I can't find which bone graft I should be using. Please help?

Due to bone quality and also degree of comminution, we used allograft bone matrix (alloMatrix) putty, this was mixed and formed and was packed at the area of the comminuted intertrochanteric, subtrochanteric proximal femur. At the end, irrigation and primary layer closure of the wound was performed. Dressing was applied.

I am looking at 20930, 20931 but am so unclear on what either one of these are. Can someone help me? Am I even on the right track?


----------



## Anna Weaver (Feb 24, 2009)

*allomatrix*

Okay, I have ruled out everything. I can't find anything that he can charge. I talked to the sales rep and he doesn't think he can charge anything either. Just the facility can charge. Can't find this definite, but just wanted to share my outcome.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Feb 25, 2009)

Anna,

I have to agree with you. I don't think there is a code. CPT codes 20930 and 20931 are reserved for spine surgery only.  There's not alot of information on allomatrix.  As I posted in an earlier thread, Margie Vaught will be visiting our office.  This is one question I will pose to her.  I'll let you know what I find out.  

http://www.wmt.com/Downloads/490-801AllomatrixDRBrochureRev_1105.pdf


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Feb 25, 2009)

AlloMatrix is made by a company called Wright Medical.  The link below was on their website.  It does not address the bone putty though.  However, they have a call center that may be able to advise you.  You can get the phone number from the link.

http://www.wmt.com/codeitwright/docs/SpecificCCodesforWrightProducts.doc

Hope that helps!


----------

